# Supresión del artículo definido



## Naticruz

Hola, Amigos:

  Yo ya andaba un poco liada con formas como éstas: venir de* misa*; E*n cubierta* los marineros se afanaban; acaba de entrar *en quirófano*; se metió *en cama*.

  Me preguntaba por qué motivo los sustantivos no eran precedidos del artículo definido correspondiente. ¿Sería por el uso de la preposición *en*?, suponía yo.

  Pero hoy, mientras leía _La hermandad de la sábana santa, _ de _Julia Navarro_, me he topado con estos párrafos y otros semejantes: 

1.    «Antes de que cayera el sol debía, junto a Tadeu, acudir *a palacio*» (*al* palacio, pensba yo.)
2.    «Maanu  no se movía * de palacio*, aguardando impaciente la muerte de Abgaro.»  (*del *palacio pensaba yo)

  Y, delante de las preposiciones *a* y *de, *allá se fue por tierra mi suposición. Mucho me obsequiaríais con vuestros esclarecimientos sobre esta situación. 

  Mil gracias, de antemano ♥


----------



## juandiego

Hola Naticruz.
 Sí, es normal. Si te fijas en esos contextos la determinación del sustantivo es bastante irrelevante y la supresión del artículo mejora el concepto que se desea transmitir: no interesa cuál es sino la descripción de la situación en la que se halla.


----------



## Csalrais

Como bien dice juandiego, en todos tus ejemplos del primer párrafo interesa o es más importante dejar clara la actividad que el sitio en el que esta se realiza. El emisor no ve necesario especificar el lugar donde se realizó o realizará la acción.

Lo siguiente ya es una suposición mía que seguramente no tenga mucha razón de ser: cuando alguien usa palacio de esa manera (sin artículo), yo suelo entender que no se habla solo del palacio como construcción sino que incluye, además, a la nobleza/realeza que lo habita y la manera en que hace ejercicio de su poder. Así, la primera frase me dice que alguien que vive en ese palacio ha mandado llamar al personaje o que uno de sus habitantes espera su llegada por algún motivo.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

Esa supresión del artículo definido tienen más que ver, como dice juandiego, con una particular situación de quien lo dice. Se me hace que está relacionada con cierta familiaridad que se tiene con el lugar mencionado.

-*Vamos a palacio*, lo dice aquel que está acostumbrado a ir al palacio. 
-*Estamos en quirófano*, sólo lo puede decir el personal médico o enfermeros habituados al quirófano. 

En Buenos Aires, era (es?) común en la clase alta y en aquellos que tienen "berretín de figurar", decir: "*Esta noche vamos a Colón*", en vez de: "vamos *al* (teatro) Colón".

En mi opinión estas eliminaciones de los artículos tienen cierto aire de soberbia, de jerga, de sentido de pertenencia a un grupo de elegidos. Pero esto es una sensación personal, nomás.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Así sin artículos las expresiones propuestas son modismos, fraseología, por lo que, al no referirse a una cosa en particular, no necesitan el determinante. Aunque a Peón no le falta razón en decir que la extensión de este tipo de construcción a lugares conocidos y frecuentados es algo jergal, e incluso diría que pijo.


----------



## Minnie121728

XiaoRoel said:


> Así sin artículos las expresiones propuestas son modismos, fraseología, por lo que, al no referirse a una cosa en particular, no necesitan el determinante. Aunque a Peón no le falta razón en decir que la extensión de este tipo de construcción a lugares conocidos y frecuentados es algo jergal, e incluso diría que pijo.


 Que es "pijo", Xiao'?


----------



## duvija

Es que si ponés demaisiados artículos, te salen cosas como ésta. (Yo misma saqué esta foto. Gloriosa)


----------



## Peón

Será gloriosa la foto, pero no podemos verla....


----------



## Pinairun

Minnie121728 said:


> ¿Qué es "*pijo*"?





> 1.adj. despect. coloq._ Esp._ Dicho de una persona, especialmente joven: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta afectadamente gustos de una clase social adinerada. U. t. c. s.


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Será gloriosa la foto, pero no podemos verla....



¿Cómo cornos se pone una foto que es propia, por lo tanto sin http etc?


----------



## swift

Sólo una puntualización: no se trata de supresión de los artículos, porque hablar de "supresión" implica que se los omite de manera deliberada. No creo que tal sea el caso. Concuerdo con lo ya dicho: se trata de fraseologías; las formas sin artículo se lexicalizaron.


----------



## Lexinauta

Con *Xiao* y *Swift* somos tres quienes pensamos lo mismo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

_Mi padre no fue a palacio, mi madre no está dormida..._

Aquí cometieron la herejía de escribir "no fue* al *palacio". Suena muy feo, no lo recuerdo así.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

duvija said:


> ¿Cómo cornos se pone una foto que es propia, por lo tanto sin http etc?



Adjuntando el archivo a través del ícono "Imagen".View attachment NI


----------



## Naticruz

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la riqueza de vuestras aportaciones. Curioso que, sin bien saberlo por qué, intuía la característica de afectación denotada por algunos de vosotros... tal vez por lo raro que me parecía la situación, frente a mi condición de portuguesa.  

  Un saludo♥


----------



## duvija

oa2169 said:


> Adjuntando el archivo a través del ícono "Imagen".View attachment 8688



Gracias, pero no encuentra el formato para hacer el enlace. No sé qué c...!


----------



## Minnie121728

Ah ya, Gracias, entonces un pijo seria una persona acomodada...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Que se trate de palacio o de casa, es habitual no usar el artículo cuando se trata de lugares a los que se va frecuentemente, sea como morador, como empleado o como suministrador circunstancial. Nótese que el término casa puede representar la casa en sí o el hogar, aunque este no se encuentre en una casa.

Por lo contrario -y curiosamente- no se prescinde del artículo cuando se trata de otros lugares como piso, oficina, fábrica, tienda, etc., aunque los visitemos frecuentemente.


----------



## Pinairun

Minnie121728 said:


> Ah ya, Gracias, entonces un pijo seria una persona acomodada...



No necesariamente.
Puedes leer más opiniones sobre "pijo" en estos otros hilos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=77703&highlight=pijo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2043815&highlight=pijo


----------



## Pinairun

Naticruz said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos por la riqueza de vuestras aportaciones. Curioso que, sin *saber bien* por qué, intuía la característica de afectación denotada por algunos de vosotros... tal vez por lo rar*a* (la situación) que me parecía la situación, frente (debido a) a mi condición de portuguesa.
> 
> Un saludo♥


----------



## duvija

A ver... 
.

milagro!!!


----------



## juandiego

Naticruz said:


> Curioso que, sin bien saberlo por qué, intuía la característica de afectación denotada por algunos de vosotros... tal vez por lo raro que me parecía la situación, frente a mi condición de portuguesa.


No estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo de afectación, creo que se debe más a algunos de los ejemplos dados que al propio fenómeno. De haberse escogido otros ejemplos con más incidencia en el lenguaje común, resultaría complicado afirmarlo; por ejemplo: _correr riesgo de, salir de clase, entrar a clase, llegar a casa, salir de casa, en casa_.


----------



## Egipto22

Se considera como definido este conjunto: con texto grabado que?

La  piedra de Rosetta es parte de una antigua estela egipcia con texto  grabado que proveyó la clave para el entendimiento moderno de los  jeroglíficos egipcios. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Peón

Supongo que sí ya que, según el texto, parecería que es usual en arqueología distinguir las estelas "con texto grabado" y "sin texto grabado". 
Espera mejores opiniones. 
Saludos.


----------



## Egipto22

Muchas gracias, Peón. No pregunto sobre la arqueología, sino sobre la gramática y la semántica. Mi pregunta es : aquí la palabra TEXTO ya es determinada a través de la companía de GRABADO, QUE Y PROVEYÓ o no

Creo que grabado, que y proveyó convierten la palabra texto que es indefinido en definido, sí?


----------



## Peón

Quizás no haya entendido la pregunta. 

Siguiendo el tema de este hilo, sólo quise decir que, según como está redactado el texto, parece que las estelas pueden ser al menos de dos clases: "*estela con texto grabado*" y "*estela sin texto grabado*". Como esa división parece ser _usual_ en arqueología podría eliminarse "el"  o "un" antes de "texto".  

De otra forma: *la que proveyó la clave es la estela* (que [en este caso] tenía "un texto grabado"). 

Espero no haberte confundido aún más.


----------



## Egipto22

Aquí hay supresión del artículo EL: CON TEXTO EN VEZ DE CON EL TEXTO, SÍ?


----------



## Peón

Uhmm.... No lo sé.

Yo no diría "...es parte de una antigua estela egipcia con *el* texto  grabado". Diría: "....es parte de una antigua estela egipcia* que tenía un *texto  grabado que proveyó..."  Aquí quizás pueda entenderse que el que proveyó la clave es el texto grabado.
Pero como no soy un experto en gramática, espera mejores opiniones para dilucidar esto. 
Saludos.


----------



## Egipto22

Muchas gracias, Peón


----------



## ACQM

No entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, pero te intentaré aclarar porqué no hay un "el" delante de "texto grabado" con otro ejemplo: "Un hombre con gafas de sol" no dices con "las gafas de sol" porque no hablas de unas gafas concretas, podrías decir "un hombre con unas gafas de sol", pero en este caso lo importante no son las gafas en sí sino que "con gafas de sol" es una forma de definir a ese hombre.

Cuidado porque "que proveyó la clave..." se refiere a "una estela (con texto grabado)" no a "texto grabado".


----------



## Peón

ACQM said:


> Cuidado porque "que proveyó la clave..." se refiere a "una estela (con texto grabado)" no a "texto grabado".



Y que dirías si el texto dijese: "La piedra es parte de una antigua estela egipcia que tenía un texto  grabado que proveyó la clave."  ¿Quién proveyó la clave?


----------



## ACQM

Peón said:


> Y que dirías si el texto dijese: "La piedra es parte de una antigua estela egipcia que tenía un texto  grabado que proveyó la clave."  ¿Quién proveyó la clave?



Disculpa Peón por no leer bien el mensaje número 26. Pero de hecho, he dicho lo mismo que tú, que "proveyó la estela".


----------



## Peón

Pero mi duda sigue vigente, *ACQM.* En el caso de "...estela que tenía un texto grabado que..." no sé si quien proveyó la clave es la estela o el texto.


----------



## ACQM

Peón said:


> Pero mi duda sigue vigente, *ACQM.* En el caso de "...estela que tenía un texto grabado que..." no sé si quien proveyó la clave es la estela o el texto.



En este caso te diría que redactes mejor porque esos dos "ques" no quedan bien y el resultado es ambiguo. No, en serio, quedaría ambiguo. La oración original es mejor y si quisieras decir que "poveyó el texto" podrías decir "...es parte de una estela cuyo texto grabado proveyó la clave...", por ejemplo.


----------



## Egipto22

Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones


----------



## flljob

Lo que hace definido a "texto" es el adjetivo "grabado", y no requiere del artículo determinado.


----------

